# 6.2 Patch?



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Any word on if or when the 6.2 patch is coming out for the HR10-250?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sure a bunch of words....

As of a word followed by a date... dont' have one yet..
But things are a "stiring"


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

SUpposedly there is an update for the Series 1 DTiVos in the works and people are seeing it as a sign that the HR10 MAY get 6.2, but time will tell. No-one is holding their breath.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

But those that are... are probably allready <sniff> gone </sniff> so can I have their HR10-250?


----------



## kay (Nov 27, 2005)

edit: looking back, I wasn't hopeful!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... we said that about the Series 1 systems for the last three years.

Low and behold... boom... and update this week.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Anything new on the 6.2 update for the HR10-250?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

tfederov, well, "kay" is putting money on it NEVER happening and "Earl" seems to be optimistic that "things are a stirring".  Only time will tell, whether the "gambler" or the "optimist" will prevail. 



kay said:


> Forget it, I'd put money on it NEVER happening - I couldn't think of any upgrade further from existance or the possibility of existance right now.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

yeah, that's what I was thinking.... here's to the half full glass!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

The series one getting updated was just as unexpected as the HR10-250 ever getting updated. Actually, if there were odds I'd bet that most would have thought the HR10-250 would have gotten an update waaay before any of the series ones. Makes me wish I had a decent HD OTA signal (other than PBS)...

Nonetheless, a HR10-250 very well may make its way on to my shopping list this summer. Count me in as an optimist.


----------

